

Yutongo - sandromorghen
http://www.yutongo.com
yutongo is idea crowdsourcing as a service at low monthly fees. 
With yutongo, businesses crowdsource ideas with their staff or the yutongo community. Each business gets its own subpage/subdomain and has full control of who is participating and of the privacy settings of their projects. Innovators and creative folks from all over the world join idea projects and use a unique creative process based on cross-inspiration and multiple view angle thinking and earn money each time they participate.
======
nkurz
Hi Sandro --

I was about to flag this as spam, then noticed that this is your own site and
you've been a long time lurking member. If this is a new release you want to
show off, you might get better results as a "Show HN" type post. You're
probably aware of the community norms, but self-advertising is best done
delicately here to avoid setting off the spam alarms. But voted up and good
luck!

